
Chrome Apps are dead, as Google shuts down the Chrome Web Store section - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/12/google-shuts-down-the-apps-section-of-the-chrome-web-store/
======
symlinkk
Chrome Apps were ahead of their time and poorly explained. The explosion of
Electron apps like Atom and Slack shows that there is a need and a want to
package web apps using a shared container, so they don’t all have to ship
their own version of Chrome.

I predict we will soon see some sort of Electron runtime that multiple apps
can share that will be essentially the same thing as Chrome apps.

